# Steff456 goes Cebit '13 - Bilder und Impressionen (Mittwoch)



## Steff456 (7. März 2013)

Ich habe bereits zur *Cebit 2010* und* Cebit 2011* sowie zur *GamesCom 2009*, *GamesCom 2010*, *GamesCom 2011* und *GamesCom 2012* meine Eindrücke der Messen festgehalten und möchte dies nach einem Jahr Pause wieder für die Cebit tun.

Da  Hannover doch ein paar Stunden von meinem Wohnort entfernt ist hieß es  wieder früh aufstehen und 3 Stunden Zug fahren. Wie immer bin ich mit  einem Kumpel zur Messe gefahren, deshalb werde ich immer in 'wir' Form  sprechen.

Wie jedes Jahr hat der Veranstalter der Cebit wieder  massenweise kostenlose Fachbesuchertickets unters Volks gebracht also  mussten wir auch dieses Jahr keinen Eintritt zahlen. In der ersten Halle  nach Betreten der Cebit durch den Westeingang war wie immer AVM zu  finden. Wie schon in einer PCGH-News  beschrieben wurden dort die neuen Fritzbox Modelle vorgestellt. Ich bin  mit meiner Fritzbox 7390 sehr zufrieden und wüsste mit dem neuen  Topmodell, der Fritzbox 7490, eher nichts anzufangen. Die Box an sich  ist von den Abmessungen her nochmal ein Stück größer und macht nicht  mehr so einen schlanken Eindruck wie das Vorgängermodell. Zudem sind  weitere Lüftungsschlitze an der Oberseite vorhanden sodass man davon  ausgehen kann dass die Fritzbox 7490 mehr Strom verbraucht und wärmer  wird als das vorige Topmodell. Eine Verfügbarkeit soll ab Q3 gegeben  sein aber ich tippe dann doch eher auf Anfang 2014.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nach dem AVM  Stand sind wir direkt Richtung Halle 17 gelaufen da dort die  Hardwarehersteller vertreten waren. Auf dem Weg dorthin gab es in Halle  16 noch einen Stand dessen Produkte jeder lustig findet aber die wohl  niemals jemand kaufen würde




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die  Cebit wird oft auch als Einfallstor in den deutschen Markt genutzt und  somit gab es zahlreiche Unternehmen die Ihre Produkte ausgestellt haben  obwohl diese in Deutschland nicht gekauft werden können. Am Stand von  Delux konnte man diverses Zubehör für Apples iPad ausprobieren und die  Tastatur machte gar keinen so schlechten Eindruck. Allerdings meinte der  (deutsche) Vertriebsleiter dass die für ca 60-70 Euro in den Handel  kommen soll und da frage ich mich wieso ich bei so einem Preis nicht  eine bewährte Logitech Tastatur kaufen soll!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Direkt nebenan gab  es diverse CPU-Kühler von Alpenföhn zu sehen. Auch dieser Hersteller ist  jetzt dem Trend nach Kompaktwasserkühlungen für die CPU gefolgt und  bietet einen entsprechenden Kühler an.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Steff456 (7. März 2013)

In Halle 17 angekommen  sind wir zum Stand von Enermax gegangen und dort  konnte man einen  schicken PC begutachten der wenn ich mich richtig  erinnere zwei GTX680  verbaut hatte. Leider haben ALLE Hersteller in den  gezeigten PCs immer  eine GTX680/690 bzw Radeon 7970 verbaut und nie  eine Titan.. die gab es  nur an einem Stand zu sehen doch dazu später  mehr. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Auch ein Showcase gab es zu bewundern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Außerdem  hat Enermax einen neuen Lüfter vorgestellt dessen Luftstrom  sehr gerade  und konzentriert verlaufen soll, also ohne Verwirbelungen.  Um das zu  zeigen wurde flüssiger Stickstoff in ein Gehäuse geleitet das  mit Wasser  befüllt war und durch den Dampf der entsteht wenn der  Stickstoff  gasförmig wird konnte man den Luftstrom des Lüfters gut  erkennen. Ich  habe dazu auch mal ein Video gemacht, die Qualität ist  einigermaßen  ordentlich




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_Ra_DBxudc


Als  nächstes ging es zum Stand von Club3D und auch dort gab es "nur"  eine  Radeon 7990 zu sehen mit einem 3-Slot-Kühler aber kein Titan.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Auch Kuriositäten gab es auf der Cebit.. manche Händler können wohl in die Zukunft schauen Oder aber sie sitzen direkt an der Quelle und kennen die Maße des Galaxy S4 und haben das einfach mal indirekt bekanntgegeben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Am  Stand von Asrock war eigentlich immer was los, das war der einzige   Hersteller der noch eine Standshow gemacht hat.. eigentlich Schade dass das   nicht mehr gemacht wird. PCGH war ja auch immer bei Asus vertreten aber   die machen ja auch nichts mehr.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Es gabe eine OC Show mit bekannten Übertaktern (die ich leider nicht kenne).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Für  die Kühlung wird natürlich Stickstoff benötigt und der war auch in   ausreichender Menge vorhanden.. hätte ich mal für warme Sommertage mit   nach Hause nehmen müssen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Des  Weiteren konnte man eine Workstation begutachten und das Teil war  echt  laut. Ich davon auch mal ein Video gemacht wo man die Lautstärke   hoffentlich etwas einschätzen kann.. erinnert mich ein bisschen an PCGH   in Gefahr mit den Industrielüftern




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QtylnPLU7Ts


Natürlich  gab es auch Mainboards zu sehen, hier sind mal ein paar die  ich ganz  interessant gefunden habe.. ich selbst bin seit Anfang  Januar  Besitzer eines i5-3570K und deshalb kommt auch nur ein Z77 für  mich in  Frage




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Außerdem gab es noch 4xGTX680 in einem System zu sehen was wohl die Leistungsfähigkeit des Mainboards darstellen soll (bestimmt mit 4x16 Lanes?!)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Steff456 (7. März 2013)

Als nächstes sind wir zum Stand von FSP, dort wurde ein neues Platin Netzteil vorgestellt mit einem Wirkungsgrad von 92% und nebenbei konnte man Dirt Showdown spielen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Auch Zotac war auf der Messe als einer der wenigen mir bekannten Hardwarehersteller/Reseller vertreten. Neben diversen HTPCs wurde auch ein MultiDisplay Setup mit Crysis 3 gezeigt, was aber nicht flüssig lief. Die Performance lag bei ca 20-25 FPS und manchmal sogar noch weniger, da die Bildschirme meiner Meinung nach nur mit 50Hz gelaufen sind (lag laut Mitarbeiter irgendwie daran dass oben noch ein viertes Display die Temperaturdaten etc der Grafikkarte angezeigt hat).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und dann ENDLICH, der erste und einzige Titan den ich auf der Messe gesehen habe! Durch die Restriktionen seitens Nvidia zwar nur im Referenzdesign aber endlich mal wieder einen High-End Boliden zu sehen war schon toll




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gefühlte 50% aller Aussteller kamen aus Asien und vielen hatten auch günstige Tablets ausgestellt (wobei ich eher billig sagen würde). Gut, da ist das aktuelle Android drauf aber sowas taugt halt einfach gar nicht wenn es gute Tablets großer Hersteller bereits ab 150€ gibt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich habe bei diesem Herstellernamen direkt an was anderes gedacht hahahaha




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Steff456 (8. März 2013)

Wie gesagt, 50% aus Asien und deshalb sagt einem die Cebit auch direkt wo man nicht hingehen sollte




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der eher unbekannte Eingabehersteller bloody war auch vertreten und die  Produkte sahen gar nicht mal so schlecht aus.. leider war keine Zeit für  einen Hands-On Test.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




SuperTalent zeigte SSD mit dem neuen mSATA 3.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wie PCGH schon berichtete  gab es auf der Cebit auch einen 84 Zoll Multitouchdisplay der Firma  Alvaro Giant zu bestaunen. Der Anblick (bzw das Video der PCGH News)  sehen aber besser aus als das präsentierte Beispiel war.. man konnte nur  die Karten wechseln, also von Mapansicht auf Satellitenbilder etc aber  man konnte den sichtbaren Bereich nicht verschieben und deshalb war das  eher unspannend! Der Bildschirm hatte zwar 4K Auflösung aber bei einem  quasi statischen Bild bringt mir das auch nichts




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Direkt gegenüber konnte man etwas aktiver einen vielleicht neuen Trend  ausprobieren. Dabei geht es um eine Technik die eine Interaktion des  Kunden mit einer Schaufensterwerbung erlaubt. Hinter der Glasscheibe  sind Bewegungsmelder, welche die Gesten des Interessenten erfassen und  dieser dann z.B. durch ein Menü navigieren kann um andere Angebote  anzuschauen. Ich weiß zwar nicht, wer sich vor ein Schaufenster stellen  soll und da rumgestikulieren soll, aber vielleicht ist das ja der neue  Trend in den Innenstädten um den immer mächtigeren Internetangeboten  entgegenzutreten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Da wir nach der ganzen Lauferei mal eine Pause gebraucht haben, sind wir  auf das Freigelände gegangen. Hier sind ein paar Impressionen davon:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Steff456 (8. März 2013)

In Halle 18 war Acer vertreten und dort konnte man hauptsächlich selbst   spielen. Auf den Rechnern war Trackmania Nations und andere Spiele   installiert die man mit seinen Sitznachbarn im Internet spielen konnte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wie jedes Jahr ist auch Intel dabei und hat wie immer gleich eine   komplette Halle für sich reserviert. Dort werden die Intel Extreme   Masters in League of Legends sowie Star Craft II: Hearts of the Swarm   ausgetragen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Außerdem konnte man Trackmania 2: Canyon und ganz viele weitere Spiele   anstesten. Wieso man aber bei einem Arcade Racer ein Lenkrad braucht ist   mir schleierhaft.. ich habe meine Bestzeit immer ohne gemacht! Ganz   spaßig war auch Unreal Tournament 3 welches auf 8 Laptops lief die alle   im Lan verbunden waren sodass man immer ein Aufschreib gehört hat wenn   man mal wieder einen Kill gemacht hat




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Natürlich kann man bei Intel auch immer was gewinnen und dieses Jahr musste man in einem Formel 1 Rennwagen antreten und die schnelle Zeit fahren um am Ende des Tages eine Intel Extreme Edition CPU zu bekommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




An einem kleinen Stand gab es auch einen schönen Casemod zu besichtigen.   Das ganze Gehäuse auf Basis des Coolermaster Cosmos II und alle  Blenden  bestehen aus Carbon und als Hardware sind ein i7-3970X@5Ghz und  zwei  GTX680 im SLI Verbund verbaut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




XMG war auch mit einem Stand auf der Cebit und dort gab es Showmatches in Starcraft II und UT3 und man konnte Tera anspielen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Steff456 (8. März 2013)

Wargaming.net mit Ihrem Spiel World of Tanks war ebenfalls vertreten und    man konnte das Free2Play Spiel dort auch antesten allerdings ist das    nicht so meins.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nach der Intel Halle sind wir in Richtung Halle 2 gelaufen, wo unter    anderem Samsung einen Stand hatte. Wer wohl diese Papieschnipsel alle aufgehängt hat




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Auch Samsung hat ein Windows 8 Tablet gezeigt, welches mir ganz gut gefallen hat. Das Gewicht ist immer noch ein großer Nachteil, aber das würde ich in Kauf nehmen wenn ich Windows überall mitnehmen kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Am Stand gab es neben Handy, Tablets und    Laptops auch ein großes Touchscreen zu sehen und man konnte das auch   als  Tafel verwenden. Da sehr viele Leute das Display fotografiert   haben,  habe ich direkt mal die Chance genutzt und mich verewig




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Auch bei Samsung gab es einen Tisch mit integrietem Touchscreen zu sehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Außerdem wurde ein transparentes Display ausgestellt, was mit so sehr    fasziniert hat dass ich davon auch ein Video machen musste damit man    einen kleinen Eindruck davon bekommt.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nwOfrgRJG64


Anschließend sind wir zum Stand von Dell gegangen und dort gab es    Laptops für das Militär bzw den Außeneinsatz zu bestaunen. Ein sehr    netter Mitarbeiter mit schweizer Dialekt hat direkt mal erklärt, dass der    rechte Laptop (unteres Bild) wasserdicht und kugelsicher ist und somit perfekt fürs    Militär geeignet ist. Als Beweis hat er auf den mittleren Laptop einfach    mal richtig draufgehauen, sogar der Tisch hat gewackelt! Dem Laptop  hat   das nichts ausgemacht, anscheinend ist das Gehäuse so fest dass  das vor   allem dem Display nichts ausmacht. Auch einen Sturz aus 10m  Höhe würde   das Gerät überleben.. also wenn man das nächste Mal den  Laptop aus dem   Fenster wirft weil Windows 8 so nervt dann muss man  wenigstens keinen   neuen mehr kaufen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ein Modell von des Marsroboters Curiosity war auch auf der Messe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




OCZ hatte diesmal nur einen kleinen Stand und den eher im Business Bereich. So ein Z-Drive muss schon verdammt schnell sein!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wie PCGH schon in einer News berichtete, hat OCZ eine neue PCI-E SSD vorgestellt. Die Werte vom 06.03. sind wohl etwas besser als die vom 05.03. als die News geschrieben wurde




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Natürlich darf Microsoft auf der Cebit nicht fehlen und diesmal lag der Fokus auf dem neuen Office. Auch dieser Stand war eher im Business Bereich und deshalb gab es dort auch verschiedene Veranstaltungen für die Presse.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das Microsoft eigene Windows 8 Tablet Surface Pro konnte man auch ausprobieren, allerdings gab es nur eine Handvoll Testgeräte und das auch noch an einem runden Tisch wo der Platz sehr beschränkt war. Wer sich sowas unproduktives nur ausgedacht hat! Nach einer Weile waren wir dann auch mal an der Reihe und haben erstmal 15 Minuten ein Gerät getestet. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Steff456 (8. März 2013)

Zum Schluss sind wir noch zu Halle 9, dem Cebit Lab, gelaufen und konnte dort einen 3D Drucker beim drucken zusehen. Das ganze hat einen noch nicht ganz ausgereiften Eindruck gemacht, aber da wird es in Zukunft bestimmt noch die ein andere andere Entwicklung geben. 
Der Drucker kostet 1300€ bzw 1700€ wenn man ihn schon zusammengebaut erwerben will. Eine Rolle Material kostet 300€ allerdings würde das auch für sehr viele Druckvorgänge reichen. Ich habe davon mal ein Video gemacht und die Kosten für die gezeigte Figur liegen bei ca 35-40ct.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-YFczirrcpo


Da dann doch noch Zeit war sind wir nochmal zum Asrock Stand, da ich gehofft hatte dieses Jahr wieder Fatal1ty zu treffen, der 2010 und 2011 auf der Cebit war, aber ich wurde leider enttäuscht. Da Asrock wie schon erwähnt die einzigen mit einer richten Show waren, wurde gerade Diablo 3 von einem der Weltbesten Spieler vorgeführt. Der hat seine Ausrüstung für 2,5 Mrd Gold verkauft und verschenkt alle 30 Minuten 1 Mio Gold an einen zufälligen Zuschauer.. die Über-Bosse besiegt er im Alleingang, die 3 Mitspieler hat er nur dabei damit die auch Ausrüstung bekommen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4QNuLNeZhc0


Leider war es dann schon 18.30 Uhr und wir mussten uns auf den Heimweg machen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mein Fazit zur diesjährigen Cebit: Die Messe ist nach wie vor spannend und unterhaltsam, allerdings gibt es von Jahr zu Jahr weniger Neuvorstellungen und die meisten Produkte werden nicht im Consumer Bereich gezeigt. Vor einigen Jahren war eine Stand-Show noch ein Must-Have, aber davon ist nicht mehr viel übrig gelieben, nur Asrock hat soetwas organisiert. Andere Namhafte Hersteller wie Gigabyte oder Asus sind dem Consumer Bereich gleich ganz fern geblieben (was sehr schade ist), aber anscheinend macht sich das nicht negativ bemerkbar bei den jeweiligen Herstellern. Ich werde nächstes Jahr trotzdem wieder gerne nach Hannover fahren, da es doch immer ein Erlebnis ist! Hoffentlich wird dann wieder mehr für das Publikum getan denn ich will mir nicht noch mehr Asianten Stände anschauen!

Wenn Ihr Fragen habt, dann postet sie einfach in den Thread und ich        werde sie beantworten. Alle Fotos und Videos wurden mit meinem iPhone 4S aufgenommen und ich gebe Euch gerne die Aufnahme in der Originalgröße, schreibt mich einfach an! Kommentare sind ausdrücklich erwünscht, Rechtschreibfehler könnt ihr behalten

Also dann, bis zum nächsten Jahr
Euer Steff456


----------



## SoF (8. März 2013)

Sehr cooler Bericht


----------



## Scotty1993 (9. März 2013)

Sehr cool! Nächste jahr komm ich wieder mit!


----------



## Skysnake (10. März 2013)

Jo, es ist schon sehr schade, das so viele Hersteller so stark zurückgefahren haben. ASUS war z.B. zielich schwach. Das war nur nen mini-"Stand" bei Api... GB hat ganz gefehlt. ich hab Sie zumindest nicht gesehen, usw usw. Cooler Master war im ConferenceCenter usw usw...

Zudem waren am Dienstag und Mittwoch EXTREM wenig Leute verfügbar. Da gingen noch alle durch die Meetings usw... Für nächste Jahr mach ich echt im Voraus Termine ab, alles andere ist doch echt für die Katz...


----------



## Steff456 (10. März 2013)

Wobei ich befürchte dass dieser Abwärtstrend so weitergehen wird.. ich bin nächstes Jahr wieder dabei und werde eventuell auch mal diverse Termine machen. Muss man da irgendwas vorweisen können außer Interesse und etvl eine Berichterstattung hier im Forum?


----------



## Skysnake (11. März 2013)

Nen Termin


----------

